# Shanghai [email protected]



## km-sh (Mar 3, 2004)

I just want you too see my pics,no matter what attitude do you have .
Do not quarrel in this thread,we know China still has a long way to go.


----------



## sean storm (Nov 18, 2004)

what the hell is wrong with some of you people.... a thread with awesome night skyline shots of shanghai and some british goon has to come in here and bitch about china's commie blocks and human rights record?

so predictable :|


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2004)

*confused*

:rant: 


> boring and grey city...i'm sorry to say that-_-


*I am a Chinese and live in Newcastle NOW!
So I found you really make me confused.....
You are really funny.....*:rant:


----------



## fung (Jan 30, 2004)

yangqinvshen said:


> I ma a Chinese and live in Newcastle NOW!


Hey~me too my friend~
u could check out this thread so u can find out more~
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=158132


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2004)

> Hey~me too my friend~


Really?!!
Great, my friend!


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2004)

To Mr never:
I only want to know:Have you been to CHINA?


----------



## Never (Jan 9, 2004)

What's Newcastle's wealthiest estate called then, you still have not answered it and btw I merely pasted what Fung said about Birmingham, seems you don't like your cities called boring and grey either.

I don't usually write ill of any one's city or home and have nothing against China it is Fung that started all this and I can't be bothered to argue over Fung's words which as I said I merely pasted on to a comment here to see how you liked them.


----------



## omkao (Jan 10, 2003)

Hello,my fellow Chinese friends,let's stop quarreling with those Britishes...
Shanghai is a dynamic cities with increditable progress in recent years,as you see the shots are fantastic!So,nobody could ignore our achievement in the past few years in Shanghai or China as a whole.
But,we are still a developing country,and the development between East and West,urban and rural are serious unequal,the standard of living is still quite low.China needs more 'ShangHai','ShenZhen','GuangZhou'.Let's stop exchanging waters but work a little harder!

And those British friends better give some constructive suggestions while not critical assessments.And,please don't miss your target,we are talking about Skyline not Human Rights or Britian's Next Princess-- ?.


----------



## Never (Jan 9, 2004)

Which British forumers, from what I have read your arguing with Americans there's nothing for me to argue about or say except perhaps don't post deregatory comments about UK Cities and I won't paste the comments back on to one of your threads.


----------



## omkao (Jan 10, 2003)

both sides need to calm down.
Enjoy the photoes


----------



## fung (Jan 30, 2004)

"boring and gray" was just my opinion about ur favorite B'ham, I was been to there and so disappointed.that's all! nothing more nothing less.OK? you haven't been to Shanghai and pasted my words for B'ham, the problem is yours not mine! OK????
U can't accept my words and give a lot of bullshit and F words coz' u r so arrogance and ignorant!! People can easily check this out in ur thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=158132

If u disagree with my opinion, why don't u just told me why u love it but not the China's human rights and free Tibet picture?? Can I call that discrimination huh???

I just respect the people who respects me. very simple.


----------



## Rainier Meadows (Sep 12, 2002)

Phenomenon in pictures....superb!


----------



## fung (Jan 30, 2004)

If u just want to hear the positive or laudatory comments, that's FINE!~
Birmingham is really booming!! What a COOL city!!! I think Birmingham is the best city on this planet!! Better than NYC and HK!! WOW!! I'm dreaming someday I can live there!! Thanks for your fantastic pictures!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2004)

*Calm down people!*

undefined
China and Britain are two very different countries, both great countries and have lots to be proud of. Of course the cityscapes have diiferent characteristics.. That's exactly what makes the world interesting right? British cities as most other European cities lack of skyscrapers, that's a truth, but they also develope in their unique way. China is a rapidly developing country, plus it has a centralised government, which makes skyscraper building a lot easier and more realistic in China...
Chinese cities are new and futuristic looking, British cities are moderate and traditional looking. there's nothing wrong with either! so please calm down and open your heart to the diiference


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

jimbo79 said:


> Never~~~ you really represent your country very well here... a truely 'sun-set' Empire.. with more and more ignorant people like you.



It doesn't really matter what he thinks, everyone is entitled to his/her opinion. Just because one person thinks that Shanghai is boring doesnt make the city dull or not interesting.


----------



## Jerv (Dec 7, 2004)

zergcerebrates said:


> It doesn't really matter what he thinks, everyone is entitled to his/her opinion. Just because one person thinks that Shanghai is boring doesnt make the city dull or not interesting.


I think it was the tones in which some of the chinese forumers were talking about the british people and dying empire. It is a subtle and 'innocent' lack of respect, but they know what they are trying to say. I didn't like it, but I do think that attacking other peoples countries on an internet forums is petty and needless.

Shanghai has a fantastic skyline, but even if I thought it was tacky or built on the blood of the poor, filled with unskilled monkeys, built more for show than for necessity, whatever, I would not post such a comment. (this is a subtle statement of disrespect...do you get my point?)


----------



## fung (Jan 30, 2004)

I think it was the tones in which some of the British forumers were talking about the China's human rights at first, and give a lot of bad languages+F words! It is a subtle and 'innocent' lack of respect, but they know what they are trying to say. I didn't like it, but I do think that attacking other peoples countries on an internet forums is petty and needless. 
Human rights+F words first,and then dying empire. do you get my point?


----------



## fung (Jan 30, 2004)

Jerv said:


> Shanghai has a fantastic skyline, but even if I thought it was tacky or built on the blood of the poor, filled with unskilled monkeys, built more for show than for necessity, whatever, I would not post such a comment. (this is a subtle statement of disrespect...do you get my point?)


I should say u are really respectful, coz' there's no F words in ur post.


----------



## fung (Jan 30, 2004)

I just found a very interesting thing: why british people always "fighting" with others in this forums? just hv a look of the site below:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=154583&page=1&pp=20
That's the poll of Buenos Aires vs London
you may find the answer there.
BTW, I vote for BA without thinking, I'm not a fan for either, just don't like British forumers attitudes here!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah!!nice


----------

